# UAE - PCC -clear chit for canada



## sam.quick.id (Mar 8, 2015)

around 12 years ago ,I had worked in UAE for about 9 months . now I am applying for Canada PR and as part of the Canada pr process I had to submit a UAE pcc .I approached the UAE police dept and requested them to provide me a UAE PCC for the period I was there . they obliged and provided me a UAE PCC -clear chit 

I remember when I was in UAE I resigned my job with in a period of 9 months and returned home ,but I employer was angry and did not like me resigning my job with a short period and returning home and I understand he had filed absconding case against me . 
recently I came to know of it and I approached the UAE immigration dept and showed my old visa and passport papers to them and they reversed the charges levied by my old employer . then I applied for PCC from UAE and they provided me a PCC -clear chit -no adverse comment 

my question is while applying to Canada pr ,what should I mention in the application form as I have a clear UAE PCC issued by UAE police department


----------



## sam.quick.id (Mar 8, 2015)

please can moderators/ people familiar with this scenario kindly comment


----------

